# Replacing vinyl tile



## wendyB (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello, i am currently remodeling my bathroom and will be replacing the vynil floor, i would LOVE to do tile but not in the budget  (cost of tile + insatallation) so i was going to use self adhesive vynil tyle that comes in squares (cause this would be easier then the sheet) and i am just wondering if anyine can give me any hints or tips or anything at all. Thanks!!


----------



## handyguys (Jul 22, 2008)

Sure! The biggest key thing to remember is that the surface you attach it to will determine how it looks when its done. That surface must be perfectly smooth and clean. Any bit of crud or old glue will show through and make the job look bad.

Tile will cost more but not a lot more if you DIY and use inexpensive tile. If your bathroom is smallish with not a lot of angles we may be able to talk your through it.

I have seen some of those self stick 'tiles' cost $1 each and real tile of the same size cost .89c each. Sure tile will require backer, thinset and grout plus you will need some way of cutting it. My point is a 10x10 self stick tile job could cost $100 and a tile job could be done for under $200 in the same space if you DIY.


----------



## wendyB (Jul 22, 2008)

its a small bathroom but is this something that i could do? I would love to do the tile- few questions...i have an idea of laiyng tile and i think i could do a basic room but bathroom kind of intimidates me- the perfect cutting around toilet and around the tubes that go into floor.  Is this something i could really do by myself? its got vynil floor right now- what base would i have to have? its wood underneath that, could i work right on top of that wood? what tools would i need to cut tile? and of all rooms i have the belief that a bathroom would be the hardest for a first timer to do, is this accurate?  Thaks for the help!


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome WendyB:
The vinyl tile sounds easier but the trimming in will take longer than the full size tiles, while each tile has a joint all the way around it. It is worth it to lay new sheet vinyl. To make it a lot easier, take the commode out and set it in the bathtub; use a hairdryer to warm the vinyl for close fitting and easy cutting.
Glenn


----------



## handyguys (Jul 23, 2008)

wendyB said:


> its a small bathroom but is this something that i could do? I would love to do the tile- few questions...i have an idea of laiyng tile and i think i could do a basic room but bathroom kind of intimidates me- the perfect cutting around toilet and around the tubes that go into floor.  Is this something i could really do by myself? its got vynil floor right now- what base would i have to have? its wood underneath that, could i work right on top of that wood? what tools would i need to cut tile? and of all rooms i have the belief that a bathroom would be the hardest for a first timer to do, is this accurate?  Thaks for the help!



I'm leaving details out but I'll try and outline the process and answer your questions...

Cutting around the toilet. You remove the toilet and cut to the flange in the floor. Bad cuts are hidden when you re-install the toilet. (Same with vinyl tile)

You have wood under the vinyl right now. Probably 1/4" luan on top of a 3/4" subfloor. You would remove the old vinyl and the luan. Then install a tile backer board and tile on top of that.

To cut tile - I would recomend you try and borrow a cheap tile saw. Lots of people buy them for one job. New the cheap saws are about $100 or less. Ask around, I'll bet you could find one.

Cutting around pipes - Usually these cuts are also hidden by cabinets or at least flanges. 

The backer board is installed in thinset (mortar you mix in a bucket) and then screwed down before the thinset dries. The tiles are installed with the same thinset and spaced evenly. a notched trowel ensures the thinset is consistent thickness.

When the thinset dries (overnight) you then grout.

When the grout is dried and cleaned up you caulk next to the tub and then re-install any cabinets, toilet, and basebord you may have removed.

The bathroom is pretty easy if you are doing just the floor and its a small space in my opinion.


----------



## wendyB (Jul 25, 2008)

sounds great handyguys!!!   thanks for all your help. youve turned me- im going to do ceramic tile, and i cant wait to get started!  would you be able to point me towards a speicfic website or somethng that has more detailed information on what to do what i need and how to get started, and any tips and ideas will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 26, 2008)

Try http://www.tileusa.com/profile_main.htm or 
http://www.tiledoctor.com

Enjoy your floor and show us how it turns out. 
And as always ...we will be here.


----------



## wendyB (Jul 28, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> Try http://www.tileusa.com/profile_main.htm or
> http://www.tiledoctor.com
> 
> Enjoy your floor and show us how it turns out.
> And as always ...we will be here.



thanks for the links! thanks- ill definetly need the help as i go along.


----------



## Superpack (Dec 10, 2009)

I would definitely drag up the old vinyl tiles, with all safety measures given to likely health concerns.
I did hire a tile sub in Texas one time on a remodel that did the same thing in an eight by eight laundry room. He was to install 8" tile and done the job very well.

Best Regards,


----------

